# Laptop -->Smartcard-->Bios-->Passwort Problem



## omma (21. Oktober 2003)

hallo!

also mein problem besteht darin: ich hab meinen laptop acer 613txv, nachdem er mir runtergefallen ist, selber repariert. aber der blöde laptop hat leider eine smartcard, so ne art security card. das heißt beim einschalten überprüft das bios die karte und sagt  ob sie passt und wenn nicht kommt man nicht mehr weiter, nicht mal ins bios. nun zurück was mir passiert ist. beim selberreapieren hab ich möglciher weise das bios geflashed oder so, jedenfalls nimmt er die karte nicht mehr. ich hatte die funktion des startkontrollieren der karte eigentlich ausgeschaltet, aber nun fragt er danach und sagt das sie nicht gültig ist. hm. das ist also mein problem. und kann den computer nicht nützen. kann mir irgendwer sagen oder vorschlagen was zu tun ist

Danke im Voraus

mfg OMA


----------

